
I drew a bunch of dots to explain why social media is broken - prawn
https://blog.this.cm/i-drew-a-bunch-of-dots-to-explain-why-social-media-is-broken-97725e2f0cc4
======
hanney
Or: "Here is an advertisement for This.cm. It (we) only lets you share one
article a day."

